# How to more than double your income



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> I got an email from a buddy this morning and he was bitching about his dues. He said his local no longer accepts cash, check, or bill pay style payments. He must pay online at his locals website. This is apparently designed to save his local money. The way I see it, it just doubled their income. His local currently receives $3.50 out of the monthly dues payment. They now charge an additional $3.60 internet convenience fee to make a payment.
> 
> I gotta figure out a way to incorporate this into my business.


Ad $20 to every invoice..


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Ad $20 to every invoice..


See, sometimes I over think things. What an easy solution.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> I got an email from a buddy this morning and he was bitching about his dues. He said his local no longer accepts cash, check, or bill pay style payments. He must pay online at his locals website. This is apparently designed to save his local money. The way I see it, it just doubled their income. His local currently receives $3.50 out of the monthly dues payment. They now charge an additional $3.60 internet convenience fee to make a payment.
> 
> I gotta figure out a way to incorporate this into my business.


 
I got something recently I think it was a license renewal,

"To save money we will will no longer accept cash or check payments, you must pay online." There was a 2 or 3 dollar fee for paying online,


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

brian john said:


> I got something recently I think it was a license renewal,
> 
> "To save money we will will no longer accept cash or check payments, you must pay online." There was a 2 or 3 dollar fee for paying online,


The best way to save money is to make more of it...I guess. Easier than trimming the fat, anyway.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Cash will be missed the day it is completely done away with. I'm sure the banks, credit companies and the IRS just can't wait for this to be completed.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Cash will be missed the day it is completely done away with. I'm sure the banks, credit companies and the IRS just can't wait for this to be completed.


 
Governments to slow down the under ground economy and tax evasions that are inherent in an underground economy.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Going_Commando said:


> The best way to save money is to make more of it...I guess. Easier than trimming the fat, anyway.


I have found the best way to spend less is to keep my tastes simple,be satisfied in my present estate, and keep my eyes off what others have or are doing.The best things in life,aren't things, someone said.


----------

